# Masterbuilt electric smoker leaking question



## mtsmokes (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey guys, new poster here.

I am a new smoker owner, as in I unboxed and seasoned mine within the past several days, and ran my first run today with some pork ribs.

My meat turned out fine, but about two or so hours in, I noticed some water pooling around my front feet of the smoker.

It wasn't much, but was still enough to concern me. Has anyone had the same issue? I can't figure out what might be causing it. I was afraid maybe one of the bottom bolts had punctured something, but I don't know how that could have happened.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tg pythons (Jan 1, 2014)

It is probably a simple thing you are overlooking.

I'd check the following.

-Level the smoker if you haven't already.

- Make sure the tray at the very bottom is installed so it angles to the rear.

-Make sure the drip tray is installed on the back

Otherwise it could be weather related as well.  Where are you located?  If it is very cold, the drippings can solidify quickly in the external rear drip tray.  The warm drippings will follow the easiest route, which may be over the top of the cold, solidified drippings, and onto your floor.


----------



## mtsmokes (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks TG, I'll make sure to keep any eye on all of those things for next time.

I am located in central Mississippi, and yesterday was fairly mild, so weather shouldn't have been a contributing issue I don't believe.

I will admit that I did not have the unit level when I began smoking, so that may have been a contributing cause.  I'm going to run the cleaning cycle in the smoker this weekend and see if I can still spot water leaking out.


----------



## stovebolt (Jan 3, 2014)

Back when I used a water pan in my MES40 it would sometimes condense water on the glass window and it would run down to the bottom and drip out. Without the window I would not have known what was going on but I could see it through the glass. I now use sand in my pan and that lowers the humidity to where it doesn't happen if the vent is open.

Chuck


----------



## jefuzz202 (Aug 16, 2014)

have the same problem i live in south louisiana i leveled the smoker after the first time it leaked still leaking. i have it attached to the masterbuilt table seems to be leaking from the two front screws attached to the table.


----------



## padronman (Aug 17, 2014)

Back when I had an MES I didn't level the smoker but made the front slightly higher than the rear and never had an issue with leaking.  Try it out.

Scott


----------



## gavin16 (Aug 17, 2014)

My MES 30 tends to leak down the legs occasionally.  It never amounts to much but definitely noticeable. Hardly ever collects in the drip pan underneath. Wonder if they would've given the bottom a slight cone, might've helped that.


----------



## sb59 (Aug 17, 2014)

Gavin16 said:


> My MES 30 tends to leak down the legs occasionally.  It never amounts to much but definitely noticeable. Hardly ever collects in the drip pan underneath. Wonder if they would've given the bottom a slight cone, might've helped that.


Since you have legs I'm guessing you have the analog model. You should place the level in the bottom of the smoker when you level it, not on the top as commonly done. Most of the drips that run down the front legs are from the poorly designed door. Condensation causes drips to run down the seams between the closed door and then down the legs.


----------

